# Starting research to attempt a year of cruising and time sharing next year.



## bshanebowl (May 22, 2022)

So sometime next year we are going to get rid of everything we own and try to live exclusively on primarily cruise ships, and supplement any gaps with time sharing for a year, and see what happens. I guess I'll just leave it at that and see who might offer the best advice on how to come closest to accomplishing that. We are inspired by Angelyn and Mark Burk who seem to be able to cruise year round for about $86 per couple per day, and various RCI members (we're platinum and our TS gives us 122000 points a year plus access to weeks where we get discounts for cash and bonus weeks and may not even have to use our points) who seem to be able to spend months every year vacationing in condos at motel 6 prices. One experienced TS owner states he has stayed in various time shares continuously for a year for $10000. Any ideas on how to start, what to do, or your own experience would be greatly appreciated in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## zentraveler (May 22, 2022)

Their story was reported in the Washington Post on May 20, 2022. They are 51 and 53 and both retired:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2022/05/20/cruise-ship-retire-angelyn-burk/
[Warning, might be behind a pay wall unless a WaPo subscriber]

Unless you have done a lot of cruising, would suggest checking it out traveling on several cruises and cruise lines _before_ you sell everything. No harm in trying it out and renting your house or storing your things until you see how that will feel as a permanent living situation. That is what they did and they are only now thinking that they like this enough to sell things. I enjoy cruise vacations quite a lot, but given their ages I do wonder what could potentially be 25 years living on cruise ships will feel like.


----------



## elaine (May 22, 2022)

I have considered this, esp with low cost extra vacations in RCI and getaways in II. We decided to buy a lower cost retirement home and then just travel via cruise/low cost as much as we wanted. In the Southeast, off-season Orlando, Williamsburg, VA and NC/VA beach areas tend to have good RCI/II availability. you could likely live in a complex (even same unit) for several weeks. If you shop for older cruise ships (like Brilliance, Vision, etc. on RCCL), many bargains can be found. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## bshanebowl (May 22, 2022)

zentraveler said:


> Their story was reported in the Washington Post on May 20, 2022. They are 51 and 53 and both retired:
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2022/05/20/cruise-ship-retire-angelyn-burk/
> [Warning, might be behind a pay wall unless a WaPo subscriber]
> 
> Unless you have done a lot of cruising, would suggest checking it out traveling on several cruises and cruise lines _before_ you sell everything. No harm in trying it out and renting your house or storing your things until you see how that will feel as a permanent living situation. That is what they did and they are only now thinking that they like this enough to sell things. I enjoy cruise vacations quite a lot, but given their ages I do wonder what could potentially be 25 years living on cruise ships will feel like.


Not a bad strategy but we are going to right size and relocate if the first year away doesn't work out anyway, so in our view dumping everything would be a blessing in dusguise no matter how things turn out. Less stuff for any possible new smaller domicile. One way or another there will a sea change (no pun intended) if things go as expected next year.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 22, 2022)

Miamisburg Ohio to full time cruising and timeshare? Pretty big change there. I used to work in Miamisburg...


----------



## TravelTime (May 22, 2022)

Interesting article. I am a Wapo subscriber and read it. I see mostly cons for me but I can see their pros. I would be concerned about:
-What if cruises have to shut down again for a period of time? Can you live in a timeshare or hotel year round in a worst case scenario?
-What happens if you get very sick and can’t live on a cruise ship or time share anymore?
-What if you do not want to or can’t cruise anymore, then do you have enough money to purchase a new home at possibly higher costs than the home you sold?
-Would you be happy with a lower standard of living like living in a tiny cabin and possibly an inside cabin at times with no sunlight?
-How realistic is $100 a day per couple long term? Or even short term? That’s a $700 per week cruise not including some incidentals that you probably must spend, at least tipping. I assume a $700 a week cruise is not the best overall.
-Will family and friends get tired of hosting you and start feeling like you are a freeloader? I guess you can offer to pay them $700 a day if you start feeling like a burden. I would not want my family and friends staying at my house more than once a year not even for money. LOL
-What kind of timeshares and hotels can you get for less than $100 a day? If you want to spend $100 a day, then assume your hotel/timeshare budget will need to be less than $100 since you will have food, uber and other expenses. Or you can budget for more.

I see some of their positives like lower cost living if you can handle that style of living and find the deals, built in food/entertainment, and seeing new places all the time. I just could not live a nomad lifestyle in a small space for long periods of time. I need a king size bed and a big bathtub. LOL

I think keeping your home and renting it out might be safer. If you purchased your home at a low cost, then consider what an equivalent home at an equivalent price would cost elsewhere.


----------



## bshanebowl (May 22, 2022)

elaine said:


> I have considered this, esp with low cost extra vacations in RCI and getaways in II. We decided to buy a lower cost retirement home and then just travel via cruise/low cost as much as we wanted. In the Southeast, off-season Orlando, Williamsburg, VA and NC/VA beach areas tend to have good RCI/II availability. you could likely live in a complex (even same unit) for several weeks. If you shop for older cruise ships (like Brilliance, Vision, etc. on RCCL), many bargains can be found. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


I was sort of testing the waters with my ts searches and unless the temporary surge of covid related travel never abates it seems pretty easy to get a few consecutive weeks in shoulder and off season places for $299. Like some of the places you mentioned. It's great that Florida is considered the off season in January thru March. Thank goodness for all the nice overbuilt areas.


----------



## bshanebowl (May 22, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Miamisburg Ohio to full time cruising and timeshare? Pretty big change there. I used to work in Miamisburg...


Actually, for me, Miamisburg was the biggest change of the last 40 years. I'll be glad to get back to something else.


----------



## zentraveler (May 22, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> I was sort of testing the waters with my ts searches and unless the temporary surge of covid related travel never abates it seems pretty easy to get a few consecutive weeks in shoulder and off season places for $299. Like some of the places you mentioned. It's great that Florida is considered the off season in January thru March. Thank goodness for all the nice overbuilt areas.


Less stuff is almost always a good thing although I do know people who have regretted pitching some things too quickly. And I, like @dioxide45, spent time near you in Oxford and Columbus.


----------



## bshanebowl (May 22, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Interesting article. I am a Wapo subscriber and read it. I see mostly cons for me but I can see their pros. I would be concerned about:
> -What if cruises have to shut down again for a period of time? Can you live in a timeshare or hotel year round in a worst case scenario?
> -What happens if you get very sick and can’t live on a cruise ship or time share anymore?
> -What if you do not want to or can’t cruise anymore, then do you have enough money to purchase a new home at possibly higher costs than the home you sold?
> ...


I have given some of these issues some thought previously. Although it's always possible that circumstances may dictate a change in approach, I would say that any pandemic circumstances requiring a cruise to be canceled would create more openings in time shares because less people would be booking them. This actually just got through happening so that would be my hope. There are already people who basically are full time ts people. 

Of course I'll buy supplemental health insurance that covers what the VA and Medicare won't. 

If I can't travel any more I'll do senior subsidized housing or put enough cash down on a little place that a reverse mortgage will eliminate any additional payments except property taxes, utilities, and maybe an hoa. If I need assistance I'll be a cash pay at home or have my assets in a tryst so I can go medicaid. 

I lived in a room with 80 dudes for years at a time with basically a gym locker, plus a one foot high by 3 feet across by 6 feet long bunk that had a 2 inch pad for me to sleep on, so I'm good with anything better than that and I'm pretty good at managing my expectations. What these folks are doing seems to eclipse that stuff exponentially. But who knows. 

I have been pretty pleased in the past with Carnival, Norwegian, and Royal Caribbean all being $100 per day per couple and the amenities included were quite satisfactory. And it looks like there are folks already doing it. 

As far as time share costs goes. I think you would find that most folks in RCI would tell you that $259 a week with an occasional resort fee, or less, would be their expectations for a one bedroom condo with a full kitchen, living room, washer and dryerand one or two baths. 

In my case I would have to freeload for consecutive years with my various immediate family members before I used up all of the goodwill/capital/equity I have offered them in the past, all the way up to now. As a matter of fact, we may be working out a sweetheart deal with some of our kids that are currently staying downstairs and I'm sure they could hold a room for us to use a couple weeks a quarter if things don't go seamlessly. I mean we gotta die at some point in time so it can't be forever. 

You bring up good points but I think I may have developed reasonable rationales to get us through many of those circumstances with managed expectations. I guess we'll see.


----------



## bshanebowl (May 22, 2022)

zentraveler said:


> Their story was reported in the Washington Post on May 20, 2022. They are 51 and 53 and both retired:
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2022/05/20/cruise-ship-retire-angelyn-burk/
> [Warning, might be behind a pay wall unless a WaPo subscriber]
> 
> Unless you have done a lot of cruising, would suggest checking it out traveling on several cruises and cruise lines _before_ you sell everything. No harm in trying it out and renting your house or storing your things until you see how that will feel as a permanent living situation. That is what they did and they are only now thinking that they like this enough to sell things. I enjoy cruise vacations quite a lot, but given their ages I do wonder what could potentially be 25 years living on cruise ships will feel like.


Well I was in the navy for 12 years and I also have sailed on several cruise lines as a consumer. It's safe to say that after doing both, I could do 20 years of civilian cruising standing on my head, and love it. Others maybe not. Just like after trying it I can see no way anyone could ever live in an rv, but tons of people love it.


----------



## elaine (May 22, 2022)

A smaller “test the waters”: We’re planning on doing 2 weeks Europe cruising separated by 10 days diy land fall 2022, then 3 weeks back to back cruises in Europe 2023 with 2 weeks land-all rccl OV cabin-less than $100/day PP. If all goes well, maybe increasing future time in Europe.


----------



## bshanebowl (May 22, 2022)

So are you looking at this as simply an extended excursion or flexing it a bit to see if you might want extend your time gradually if you fit it in the budget? Have you developed a preliminary approach at all or are we already looking at it?


----------



## elaine (May 22, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> So are you looking at this as simply an extended excursion or flexing it a bit to see if you might want extend your time gradually if you fit it in the budget? Have you developed a preliminary approach at all or are we already looking at it?


I was intrigued by a Tug member a few years ago who did full-time timesharing with land stays at their son's home (for Dr. appts, etc.). I was thinking of a hybrid (small condo and 6 weeks stays in Hawaii, Orlando, etc.). But, when reality hit, it just wasn't our lifestyle and so we bought a less expensive home in a NC coastal location (DH's dream area). What does one do with pets? We have 2 cats and a great cat sitter. We're comfortable being gone for up to a month at this point-no longer. Hawaii is far from east coast and we really love Europe, so that's out focus with a few Florida trips scattered tagged onto visits to elderly parent. 
We have done 1 week cruise/2 weeks land a number of times in Europe. Now, with no kids in tow, no dog (sadly from cancer), and soon no job, we're booked for fall 2022 with a UK cruise $125/day PP (fancy RCCL mega ship), then a 10 day meander through France to Barcelona for a Med cruise (under $100/day PP). It's not super budget travel, as the bigger city hotels are $$. But the smaller town hotels are $100 including breakfast. Next year's pricing is up and cost is similar. We plan to do E. Med, then do back to back W. Med to/from BCN. I'd like to work up to 6 weeks in Europe (but can't see that with the cats, 4 is likely tops).


----------



## bshanebowl (May 22, 2022)

Sounds like a great plan. I'm not sure who will be remaining by the middle of next year but between our dogs, my mom, my dad, and Donna's mom, I figure the odds favor maybe two entities remaining and my money's on the dogs. We have pet arrangements in place and have talked about everyone else as well.


----------



## TravelTime (May 22, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> I have given some of these issues some thought previously. Although it's always possible that circumstances may dictate a change in approach, I would say that any pandemic circumstances requiring a cruise to be canceled would create more openings in time shares because less people would be booking them. This actually just got through happening so that would be my hope. There are already people who basically are full time ts people.
> 
> Of course I'll buy supplemental health insurance that covers what the VA and Medicare won't.
> 
> ...



Yes it sounds like you have thought things and have reasonable expectations. It might work out. Keep us posted.


----------



## mdurette (May 23, 2022)

Just caught this on a newsfeed on my main page.   Right/Wrong - I'm not to say, but worth looking at if you are considering.

Don’t Retire on a Cruise Ship, FFS (msn.com)


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Just caught this on a newsfeed on my main page.   Right/Wrong - I'm not to say, but worth looking at if you are considering.
> 
> Don’t Retire on a Cruise Ship, FFS (msn.com)


Interesting that people always want to tell other people how to live their lives. Seems to be written by someone with an axe to grind with the cruise industry.


----------



## bshanebowl (May 23, 2022)

I just got through reading this and it appears like it was written by someone more focused on being obnoxious than evaluating all the possibilities. Nothing in there to make me assess anything any more than I already am. At best this is sort of a rude version of make sure you consider this along with everything else while you are preparing to test the waters. So to speak.


----------



## jpsmit (May 25, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> So sometime next year we are going to get rid of everything we own and try to live exclusively on primarily cruise ships, and supplement any gaps with time sharing for a year, and see what happens. I guess I'll just leave it at that and see who might offer the best advice on how to come closest to accomplishing that. We are inspired by Angelyn and Mark Burk who seem to be able to cruise year round for about $86 per couple per day, and various RCI members (we're platinum and our TS gives us 122000 points a year plus access to weeks where we get discounts for cash and bonus weeks and may not even have to use our points) who seem to be able to spend months every year vacationing in condos at motel 6 prices. One experienced TS owner states he has stayed in various time shares continuously for a year for $10000. Any ideas on how to start, what to do, or your own experience would be greatly appreciated in this thread. Thanks.



I have no advice to offer but, am very very interested in what you discover (and please report!!!) Mrs JP and I are retiring before too awful long and are hoping to spend the first 6 months to a year out of the country. We have no plans to sell everything but, I am very intrigued with the idea of both getting from point a to point b on cruise ships (repositioning) as well as maximizing our timeshare - preferably without buying more points.

So, please ideas and reports! I am fascinated.


----------



## frank808 (May 26, 2022)

I can't see getting a cabin during holiday weeks (spring break, easter, week 51 and 52, etc) and prime summer on US cruises for under $50 a night regularly.  I have paid less during hurricane season. Cruise lines were running outstanding deals the past couple years due to covid. I do not expect this low pricing to last forever (actually prices are already higher).


----------



## bshanebowl (May 28, 2022)

I am not finding as many resources available as I would have hoped but I imagine that as soon as the right set of circumstances occurs I will probably start out by seeing which cruise lines have the most ships coming and going from any particular ports here in the states and see where I can get the best deals in their ports by joining their "frequent flyer" program. From there I'll just play it by ear.


----------



## Passepartout (May 28, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> I am not finding as many resources available as I would have hoped but I imagine that as soon as the right set of circumstances occurs I will probably start out by seeing which cruise lines have the most ships coming and going from any particular ports here in the states and see where I can get the best deals in their ports by joining their "frequent flyer" program. From there I'll just play it by ear.


You might try working www.vacationstogo.com/ '90 day ticker' for last minute cruise deals also if you- or a spouse- are retired military or veterans, many cruise lines offer incentives and discounts. We stumbled onto a week on Windstar in the Med for $495 for vets. The major cruise lines have loyalty programs that offer  perks like cocktail hours, 'meet the ship's officers' get togethers, discounts on drink packages and laundry specials. It pays to sign up for those whenever you book a cruise. They work across all the lines in a cruise 'family'. (Carnival, Holland America, Cunard, etc. or RCCL, Azamara, Celebrity. Each have loyalty programs across the lines)


----------



## bshanebowl (May 28, 2022)

Sounds like as good a place as any to start


----------



## dioxide45 (May 28, 2022)

We have found that cheaper cruises tend to depart out of Puerto Rico. I suspect the cost of getting there for many depresses the prices some. So that may be something to consider if you can get there you can string a bunch of cheaper cruises back to back.


----------



## jpsmit (May 28, 2022)

a few years ago I read a blog about a couple who travelled around the world on repositioning cruises (of course I didn't bookmark it  ) - they also did things like take trains across countried but, they seem to have had great trips at great prices


----------



## bshanebowl (May 29, 2022)

That's very interesting and I'm sure that as many cruises start and end there as many other places. I'll check it out when the time comes.


----------



## bshanebowl (Sep 5, 2022)

Well we are reevaluating the practicality of this goal for the time being due to the fact that we are also caring full time for my mom.  Until we get freed up from the daily responsibilities we are working towards just taking a week every other month because we need to staff her care 24/7. I did confirm that through rci there is an option that when available, allows you to book three consecutive weeks at resorts for a single  $319 exchange fee. I imagine this means that you can get some deals from time to time in the "oversold" areas like Orlando, Las Vegas, Williamsburg, and Branson, as well as occasionally others. As far as the cruise thing goes, that's still on the list but to really jump into both of these things feet first we sort need a clear slate in front of us, so it could be a while before we can start implementing the whole process.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 8, 2022)

Well as an idea this whole thing was particularly good but I am finding in practice that this is something I need to wait til I completely retire to really pursue because I can't really afford to do it until I have the bumper of my fixed retirement income to really pursue.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 10, 2022)

Though not new, I think it's an interesting concept and have spoken with others who are intrigued by it. Personally, I think a mix of cruising and timeshares, along with time at home, is right for me. I don't ever intend to give up my home, though I may certainly relocate (and would consider living in Europe, for many reasons).

I started cruising again in October 2021. I created this summary of all my cruises from October 2021 thru December 2022 just a couple days ago for a friend, and some of you may find it of interest:

1. Royal, balcony cabin: $109.06/night + internet (I think I paid ~$8/day but haven't looked it up), 14 nights (this is the only cruise in 2021; all others are in 2022)
2. Princess, balcony cabin: $62.93/night including internet, 7N
3. Princess, balcony cabin: $57.50/night including internet, 7N
4. Royal, balcony cabin: $141.90/night including internet, 8N (this was a back to back cruise, so I splurged a bit on the per night cost)
5. Royal, balcony cabin: $73.37/night including internet, 11N
6. Virgin Voyages, balcony cabin: $116.25/night including internet, 14N
7. Windstar, ocean view "suite" cabin: $123.36/night + internet (may be $35/day, though I think I will pay less), 14N

*all costs above include taxes, fees, and gratuities

Total # nights: 75
Total $ spent: $7666.66
Ave $ per night: $102.22 (and with the internet fees for the two cruises noted above it's just an average of $110.25/day for all 75 nights)


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 11, 2022)

For 2023, this is my current cruise plan (though I may change one or more, and add others... just added the Princess yesterday):

2023 Cruise Summary

Celebrity, ocean view, $89.53/night, 10 night
Princess, balcony, $92.50/night, 7N
Virgin Voyages, balcony, $44.41-101.56/night, 14N (VV offered me lots of OBC; cash price per night is $101.56 but if I withdraw the money via the casino it can be as low as $44.41/night), either way it's a great deal.
MSC, inside, $70.87/night, 7N
Royal, balcony, $114.72/night, 12N
Virgin Voyages, balcony, $113.60/night, 14N
Total # nights: 64
Total $ spent: $6677.65
Ave $ per night: $104.34

Reasonable cruise costs are available if you search for them. However, note that many of these are repositioning itineraries (which I prefer, and I enjoy sea days much more than port days) and these prices don't include the associated travel expenses such as flights, pre/post cruise hotels, etc. 

And, I fully expect to pay more in future. I'm currently looking at a few Ponant itineraries and may book one of those soon, and Ponant typically is ~$250-350/night for their less expensive cruises.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 14, 2022)

Thanks for the very useful information. Sounds like a great itinerary. We have just started researching repositioning cruises and either want to fly to Europe, vacation a bit, and then reposition back here, or reposition to Europe, vacation a bit, and fly back here, sometime in 23 or 24. Did you find any resources more useful than any others when planning or gathering information?


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 14, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> Thanks for the very useful information. Sounds like a great itinerary. We have just started researching repositioning cruises and either want to fly to Europe, vacation a bit, and then reposition back here, or reposition to Europe, vacation a bit, and fly back here, sometime in 23 or 24. Did you find any resources more useful than any others when planning or gathering information?



I’ve been on many transatlantics and spent time in Europe pre or post cruise for each. There are many options. 

There’s lots of info out there, so much so that it’s very easy to get confused. I find www.cruiseplum.com to be one of the better sites for searching cruise options, tho it is not the easiest of sites. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 14, 2022)

FWIW, I find westbound transatlantics much easier since you have numerous 25 hour days rather than 23 hour days. I’ve only been on one eastbound TA where we switched time during the day (11:59am to 1:00pm rather than 12:00pm), which was wonderful since it didn’t impact sleep…but all others switched time at night. Going westbound it’s so nice to have that extra hour of sleep for five or six nights…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BDMX2 (Nov 14, 2022)

I mention this with all sincerity... one aspect of downsizing, small living, RV-ing etc. that often goes overlooked is the 24/7/365 togetherness with your spouse/partner.  Even the strongest of relationships can be strained by the transition from having space and evening/weekend household projects filling your time to more spare time and less space to be alone in.  I think it is worth discussing and anticipating ahead of time as part of your planning and researching.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> Thanks for the very useful information. Sounds like a great itinerary. We have just started researching repositioning cruises and either want to fly to Europe, vacation a bit, and then reposition back here, or reposition to Europe, vacation a bit, and fly back here, sometime in 23 or 24. Did you find any resources more useful than any others when planning or gathering information?


We have taken a good number of transAtlantic/Pacific cruises and one interesting thing we've seen is that if you have a skill you can share, market yourself to the cruise lines. One cruise had a couple who daily taught 'improv comedy' classes. Another gentleman had studied piracy and did an hour or so lecture on the subject with a computer slideshow. On another cruise, a guy did lectures on World Religions. My DW and I have enjoyed watercolor painting classes while at sea. Frequent cruisers encounter these and a plethora of others in their travels. The cruise lines give them complementary passage and perhaps a stipend in exchange for them providing some of the entertainment on long cruises.

The son of our local symphony conductor, a musical degree holder in his own right, has been Musical Director on Carnival for several years. It's a grueling schedule with something like 9 months of non-stop work- then several months off anywhere in the world he wants to be. I think he married a girl and they are living in Amsterdam.

Just something to consider if you wanted to dip your toe into a 'working retirement'.

Jim


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 14, 2022)

BDMX2 said:


> I mention this with all sincerity... one aspect of downsizing, small living, RV-ing etc. that often goes overlooked is the 24/7/365 togetherness with your spouse/partner.  Even the strongest of relationships can be strained by the transition from having space and evening/weekend household projects filling your time to more spare time and less space to be alone in.  I think it is worth discussing and anticipating ahead of time as part of your planning and researching.


Good point. Maybe I better plan a little more cruising and a little less time sharing.


----------



## kckaren21 (Nov 19, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> Good point. Maybe I better plan a little more cruising and a little less time sharing.



I would consider timehsares to actually have more space and activity options, myself. I just came back from a cruise where I had some tense times with my cruise cabin mate, and would have felt less 'cooped up' and restricted if I were on land and could go hiking, biking, or take a car ride for a break. The ship and cabin felt very small and restraining in those moments...


----------



## elaine (Nov 19, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> One cruise had a couple who daily taught 'improv comedy' classes. Another gentleman had studied piracy and did an hour or so lecture on the subject with a computer slideshow. On another cruise, a guy did lectures on World Religions


wondering how you do this? DH is a retired Veterinarian and would be happy to lecture on companion animals, etc.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 19, 2022)

elaine said:


> wondering how you do this? DH is a retired Veterinarian and would be happy to lecture on companion animals, etc.


Contact the cruise line(s). Be prepared for an audition. I would write to the entertainment division and perhaps it would find the right decision maker. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 20, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> Good point. Maybe I better plan a little more cruising and a little less time sharing.


I worked for a very large trucking company. We trained LOTS of couples whose dream was to travel the country and get paid for it. $100,000 a year is not unheard of. But the aspect of living 4 feet from your spouse on sometimes demanding schedules and conditions ain't a picnic.


----------



## Brett (Nov 20, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> I worked for a very large trucking company. We trained LOTS of couples whose dream was to travel the country and get paid for it. $100,000 a year is not unheard of. But the aspect of living 4 feet from your spouse on sometimes demanding schedules and conditions ain't a picnic.



I can see where that situation would not be a "picnic"


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 20, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> Good point. Maybe I better plan a little more cruising and a little less time sharing.


Suggestions only timeshare during off season, cruise during hurricanes seasons and when cruise ships repositioning to Europe and when they return to the United States. 

On a cruise ship, Suggestions only I would book inside cabins or ocean view cabins only to save some big dollars. I also would book cruises that are more than nine (9) nights/days in cruising.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 20, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> For 2023, this is my current cruise plan (though I may change one or more, and add others... just added the Princess yesterday):
> 
> 2023 Cruise Summary
> 
> ...


The best things about cruising are.
Once you are on board the cruise ship you leave the driving to the captain of the ship.
2. Meals and entertainment are included.
3. Daliy Housekeeping services are included.
4. Your port visit are set.
5. You will have a casino and various speciality restaurants you can visit/sample. Extra meal costs to dine in specialty restaurants and extra costs to gamble in the casino.
6. There is a gym on the cruise ship.
7. There is a spa and a barbershop on a cruise ship.
8. You will have chance to socialize to meet cruisers from around the world.
9. You will have a chance to attend lectures on your ports of call and the history of countries you are visiting.
10. There is a doctor on board with a small office with medical supplies.
11. You will have cable television and the internet.
12. Finally, there are security personnel on a cruise ship. They worked 24/7.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 20, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Suggestions only timeshare during off season, cruise during hurricanes seasons and when cruise ships repositioning to Europe and when they return to the United States.
> 
> On a cruise ship, Suggestions only I would book inside cabins or ocean view cabins only to save some big dollars. I also would book cruises that are more than nine (9) nights/days in cruising.


Looking at a repositioning next October that with discounts I can currently get for $551 each plus fees, taxes, and tips. Waiting to book til next month because I'm told you can sometimes get even better deals by booking for future cruises on the one you're on. 13 days, leaving Europe, coming back to the states. We'll see.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 20, 2022)

kckaren21 said:


> I would consider timehsares to actually have more space and activity options, myself. I just came back from a cruise where I had some tense times with my cruise cabin mate, and would have felt less 'cooped up' and restricted if I were on land and could go hiking, biking, or take a car ride for a break. The ship and cabin felt very small and restraining in those moments...


Well I'm doing a bit of both from time to time right now while I still have to work and after my fixed income stuff starts up in the future I plan on looking for the optimal mix.


----------



## Krteczech (Nov 20, 2022)

We have done transatlantic to Europe couple times, use our condo in Europe as a base, timeshare about five weeks a year and use our quarter share ski condo frequently. Well, it is nice, but it takes a lot of planning and lot of luck. Honestly, I am always very happy when we get back home. We settle in, enjoy our house for a while….and start to plan future trips. TUG is great!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2022)

I would avoid a transatlantic cruise in the fall and winter. We did a cruise in on the NCL Encore in 2019 and at times the seas were at 42'. Yes you read that right; 42 FEET! It wasn't just a brief event, it lasted for three days after we set sail from Southampton. If you are a veteran cruiser you may do fine. Neither my wife nor I actually got sick, but staff was out and even the cruise director was out of commission for an entire day. Certainly you could get smooth seas, but the cooler months tend to produce higher seas, especially if sailing the North Atlantic on a transatlantic crossing.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 20, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> Looking at a repositioning next October that with discounts I can currently get for $551 each plus fees, taxes, and tips. Waiting to book til next month because I'm told you can sometimes get even better deals by booking for future cruises on the one you're on. 13 days, leaving Europe, coming back to the states. We'll see.



There are less expensive options for about that length currently available for transatlantics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2022)

To the OP, please go over to the Cruise Critic website to received actual information about cruising. It is free to join.  It will discuss everything about cruising and all the major cruise lines will be discussed and have cruise topics. Good luck and cruising can be fun. IMHO.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 21, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I would avoid a transatlantic cruise in the fall and winter. We did a cruise in on the NCL Encore in 2019 and at times the seas were at 42'. Yes you read that right; 42 FEET! It wasn't just a brief event, it lasted for three days after we set sail from Southampton. If you are a veteran cruiser you may do fine. Neither my wife nor I actually got sick, but staff was out and even the cruise director was out of commission for an entire day. Certainly you could get smooth seas, but the cooler months tend to produce higher seas, especially if sailing the North Atlantic on a transatlantic crossing.


Well my wife wouldn't enjoy that but I've actually refueled the boat I was on in seas rougher than that, but not too much rougher. We need to reposition from Italy back to here before next November and it looks like that is what will work for us. Time will tell.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 21, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP, please go over to the Cruise Critic website to received actual information about cruising. It is free to join.  It will discuss everything about cruising and all the major cruise lines will be discussed and have cruise topics. Good luck and cruising can be fun. IMHO.


I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 21, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> There are less expensive options for about that length currently available for transatlantics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is the best I can find right now, given where we need to leave from and end up at but I'm not booking for a few weeks so I'll keep an open mind. Thanks.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 21, 2022)

bshanebowl said:


> This is the best I can find right now, given where we need to leave from and end up at but I'm not booking for a few weeks so I'll keep an open mind. Thanks.



Ah, well, if you restrict your search to certain departing ports and times, then your options will naturally be more limited.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2022)

To the OP only. suggestion only. I would look for cruises out of Vancouver, Canada, Los Angeles, Seattle, Wahington, Cape Liberty, NJ and Boston, Massachusetts.

Transatlantic cruises, I would look at the following ports going to Europe: Fort Lauderdale, Tampa and Miami, Florida.
The two (2) New York ports:  The Port of New York and Cape Liberty, New Jersey.
Good luck . To the OP must cruise lines are showing their itineraries for 2023 and 2024.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 21, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP only. suggestion only. I would look for cruises out of Vancouver, Canada, Los Angeles, Seattle, Wahington, Cape Liberty, NJ and Boston, Massachusetts.



I'm not the OP, but why not mention Miami, Fort Lauderdale, Tampa, Port Canaveral, Galveston, or even San Diego and San Francisco? The OP is seeking inexpensive cruises, and most of those depart from Florida.



> Transatlantic cruises, I would look at the following ports going to Europe: Fort Lauderdale, Tampa and Miami, Florida.
> The two (2) New York ports:  The Port of New York and Cape Liberty, New Jersey.
> Good luck . To the OP must cruise lines are showing their itineraries for 2023 and 2024.



Again, more transatlantic cruises go to/from Florida, so why not look there as well?

FWIW, MSC has numerous TAs from Italy.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 22, 2022)

elaine said:


> wondering how you do this? DH is a retired Veterinarian and would be happy to lecture on companion animals, etc.



It helps if he can build up his speaking resume a bit before he approaches them--like schedule a few talks at a library or at some educational event. Then he will have a regular presentation worked out and he'll also have people who can recommend him. (My husband does speaking engagements a few times a year. The more you do, the easier it gets to book the next one.)


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 22, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> I'm not the OP, but why not mention Miami, Fort Lauderdale, Tampa, Port Canaveral, Galveston, or even San Diego and San Francisco? The OP is seeking inexpensive cruises, and most of those depart from Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Ken555, I hit the wrong post. Thanks for including those additional cruise ports.


----------

